# New ferry service - hooray



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Well it looks like three cheers for the team at www.bringbacktheswanseacorkferry.com

The Swansea to Cork ferry service looks like it will be sailing once again and the website www.fastnetline.co.uk is available for those interested in the new service to register their interest.

Well done to all concerned, and best wishes to the company.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Well it looks like three cheers for the team at www.bringbacktheswanseacorkferry.com
> 
> The Swansea to Cork ferry service looks like it will be sailing once again and the website www.fastnetline.co.uk is available for those interested in the new service to register their interest.
> 
> ...


Good News Russell but no news yet for the Ramsgate to Bologne.
Mavis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ramsgate*

As far as I know Mavis, the vessel _Incat51 - Bonanza Express_ is out of the water and has had the Fred. Olsen name painted out. This is the high speed craft that was reported to be earmarked for operating the Ramsgate to Boulogne service. More info to follow...

Russell


----------

